# DreamChi Snuggle Bag headin to Bandit!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sock monkey snuggle bag! :albino:








reversible to red 








decided to embroider on the sock monkey side as it stood out great!
29 x 16 "









2 more to go !:eatdrink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I LOVE sock monkeys! So cute! xxx


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh I looovvveeee this Pidge!!! Sock monkeys are great, I've always had one from the time I was a little girl. Lucky Bandit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

OOOOO! I've been waiting for this post. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I LOVE sock monkeys! So cute! xxx


Thanks queen t! 



Lulajane said:


> Oh I looovvveeee this Pidge!!! Sock monkeys are great, I've always had one from the time I was a little girl. Lucky Bandit!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Lula! Yes the pattern was picked out by bandits mommy hehe! I don't see this one much at the fabric store so it was a lucky find! Have enough material for one more small size snuggle bag or small blanket



Bandit said:


> OOOOO! I've been waiting for this post. Can't wait to see the rest.


Glad u like it bandit!  didnt ur name come out lovely :albino:


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

The name came out great - shows up well. Thank you so much.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bandit said:


> The name came out great - shows up well. Thank you so much.


Wooohoooo! Ur welcome. Baby girl is next ^_^


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Love it Paris, so comfy cozy & adorable! :thumbright:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Pidge that bag is super cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Love it Paris, so comfy cozy & adorable! :thumbright:


Thankie my LS!  yes it def is comfy and cozy and adorableeee!



intent2smile said:


> Pidge that bag is super cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thankie amy! ^.^ super! :lol:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh I love that one so pretty, love sock monkey. Ike loves his, he uses it all the time ! The little blankie you made, is on our screen porch, he loves laying on that.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Oh I love that one so pretty, love sock monkey. Ike loves his, he uses it all the time ! The little blankie you made, is on our screen porch, he loves laying on that.


Awwww what a place to put the small blanket hehe! I'm glad he uses it


----------

